# Paracite cleanes helped my IBS



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been struggling with IBS-D for 10 years. My stomach took a turn for the worse AGAIN just before Xmas. It pissed me off because there was no way in hell I was going to let this ruin my Xmas. I spent about 2 hours on line researching parasites/Worms in people. I started taking Oil of Oregano & Black Walnut drops 3x a day and Cloves 1x a day, I had D for 2 days when I started but that is good as you want to flush those suckers out.

Then I searched about this Clay detox a lady I knew years back would take. I read up on Bentonite Clay and the benefits for people with IBS sounded positive and it helps to get rid of parasites, toxins, and gunk in your colon.

I chose to do the herbs for 2 weeks on, one week off, then I'm going back on for 2 weeks. I'm in the week off right now.

I was doing the Bentonite 3 x a day for a week, now I'm doing once a day for a week.

So far I have no bloating, less gas and feel a lot stronger and more alert. I was able to enjoy family xmas dinners, eating out, and get together's with out fear - something that is few and far between for us IBS-D people.

Please read up on parasites and the Bentonite Clay

There are many combinations of herbs you can take for parasites but remember to take Cloves as well since Cloves destroys the eggs.

I hope this can give some relief to you.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Please don't post these sorts of things until you've been cleared for a much longer time than a week or two. I know you're trying to help, but what you described is one of literally thousands of different alternative treatments for IBS that people do and have done, almost entirely without long-term success. They get better for a small period of time, so they get all excited and post about it, and then some time later it all comes crashing down. But do they come back and tell people about their failure? No. You almost never hear about it if it doesn't work out for them.

Anyway, you really should restrain your initial excitement and hold off from posting about whatever wonderful alternative meds cure you've found for at least a few months, if not longer. The placebo effect is real and strong, but it usually doesn't last forever.

By the way, web sites saying that worms, toxins, and fecal plaque are in your intestines are just flat out wrong. And if you actually did have worms of various kinds, chances are the kinds of things you described taking for them wouldn't do anything to remove them from your system.

I hope your treatment works for you. Keep us posted in 3-6 months whether or not it's still working.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well I don't know we want to set a specific time requirement before you can say something is working. However we do want to be careful assuming that something will work long term if it helped for a day or a week. Also I'm not clear that you can always say if it works for 6 months it is not placebo (depends on the placebo and the person) or if it fails before then it can only be placebo.

After all sometimes something that works well on an average IBS day may not work so well on a day where the IBS is being severe. So just tossing something because one day it didn't work so well so must have only been placebo may have you get rid of things that would actually help you most of the time.

That being said, we do need to be careful with a lot of alternative medicines as a lot of them may have biological effects but not for the hypothesis someone attaches to them. Often we don't have good evidence for what it actually does in a body at doses you can actually take (vs what it may do in test tube where you can dump any dose you want no matter how impossible it would be to get that concentration in a body). And often the explaination attached to something is more fanciful than scientific (and sometimes the "cure" actually causes the effect people see as something being expelled).

A fair number of clays have been used for diarrhea, sometimes without the "cleanse" thing. Cleansing is a fad, don't know how long it will last, but these days you almost can't sell something unless you can promote some cleaning function that the body usually does not need to do it's job of cleaning things out and detoxing the body.

And it is good to get longer term updates so people get a feel for how something works over the longer term (or if you can take it over the longer term without running into trouble with it).


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree with SteveinAustin. This forum would benefit greatly from a section "Genuine natural lifestyle cures - over 12 months". Perhaps a suggested format could be that the proposed diet and/or lifestyle change is detailed in full and that the poster submits a meaningful summary of the previous 12 months, including the effects on bowel evacuation, IBS symptoms etc. If someone here believes they have a long-term natural cure, meaning diet or lifestyle change and they have experienced a noticeable reduction in their IBS symptoms then it would only help others to have a forum section dedicated to this so people aren't just searching randomly for relief. Consistent results over 12 months would point to a permanent cure. I'm extremely grateful to this forum and the people who dedicate their lives in running it. I mean this as a constructive suggestion.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if you guys want to volunteer to read and approve every single post before it goes live, then maybe that could be done, but it puts a lot of burden on those of us trying to keep the spammers out and do have other things to do.

Even if that is for one section of the board where only certain kinds of posts are allowed that would take a lot of effort and I time the community mangers really don't have. People get very upset if it takes an hour for a post to go live, I don't know if they'd post at all if they knew it may take a week or three before someone has time to approve their story, and then they'd just post the same stuff on another part of the board and avoid the "you can only post here if" section, IMO.

I like to think most people reading here have enough comprehension of the written word to either be able to tell if someone is one day, one week, or one year into trying something.

If the poster is not clear I would like to think people would ask how long the person has been doing the treatment (or do a bit of their own research) before just doing something someone said.

I like that people can post a variety of experiences at a variety of stages of trying something rather than saying only certain people or certain experiences are allowed to be posted. your mileage may vary.

I don't know that there is a permanent cure for IBS. Any treatment may not work even after an extended period of time if your situation changes (like during a high stress period) and working for 12 months doesn't switch something from a management strategy to a cure, IMO.

I would like to thank Frustrated for posting their experience, it may give someone something to think about and it is nice to hear when some things do seem to have fairly quick effects when sometimes for some alternative things there is a reputation of needing to follow a very difficult routine for over a year before you can expect to see any effect. Please let us know how things go over time.

Often things people take can have a biological effect even if the theory of why it is working is not quite right. As I said clay has a long history of being used to treat diarrhea even before it got saddled with "cleanse". While they say it wasn't effective enough I actually like Kaopectate when it was a clay based anti-diarrheal. Imodum is often too strong for my system and I tend to vomit Pepto Bismol back up when I'm sick. There probably isa reason why I don't like certain shades of pink.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello Kathleen

I didn't mean that the section would need to be regulated and I didn't mean to imply that only certain types of posts would be allowed. People should always be free to post whatever they like. Perhaps a section heading: "Natural long-term cures to reduce IBS symptoms"? I understand that there is no cure for IBS and I should have made that clearer. A lot of people here have found relief from their IBS symptoms and some of these are long-term and could be very helpful to someone, if they knew where to find them. Posts offering advice tend get buried in with all the others and it would be helpful if there was an area dedicated to long-term IBS symptom cures. I meant a suggested format only, not something to be enforced - maybe a preamble stating:

"Please post here if you have a long-term remedy for your IBS symptoms. We welcome suggestions which emphasise lifestyle and or dietary regimens" or something like that.

This way, someone new to the boards could have a look there first. There'd be no shortage of advice, some good, some bad. But at least it would offer a good starting point for someone who is very confused about their IBS and basically just wants to know if anything works. It's just something to consider.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know that we can make people post certain things in certain forums without a lot of regulation. People still continue to occasionally post question posts looking for answers in the Story section that is already basically the kind of forum you want without a disclaimer saying you can't post a 3 month success story here. I don't know that we need to have another Your Story (but only if you had X succes) here. I also would rather all the stories be in the same place as not all people are looking for only one kind of sucess story.

I don't know if we need to set up another forum for me to try to get people to post in (as I frequently tell people to post their long term sucesses in the Your Story section and only some do) or that will get filled up with a lot of posts that are not the intent of the forum. And deal with the you shouldn't have posted that responses that some people seem to get for some reason. Hard for someone to come back after a year of sucess if they get told they shouldn't have posted their early sucesses. Yes some people are more enthusiastic than some of us grizzled old posters may think is warrented, but a little enthusiasm and hope sometimes is needed, IMO.

If you do have suggestions about forum organization (and we do like to hear suggestions) can that be posted as a separated thread in like the Website Help forum or Lounge as taking up someone's discussion thread really isn't fair to that poster as they don't get their own story or issues discusssed, and makes it more likely Jeff or I will see it as we don't always get to read every single thread every single day. We always struggle with half the people telling us we have way too many subsections and need to reduce the number of sections and people who want us to have a lot more subsections to separate every thing out.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I think it's important enough for someone to make up some sort of note and pin it to the top of every applicable message board here. The simple message should be to hold off on posting your "amazing new cure" you've found until after several months have gone by, and you're sure it's working. Just explain what I explained in my first message in this thread, that we see it all the time from people, but that it almost never holds up over time, and thanks but hold off for a while. And gently remind people to read it when they post something which applies... It doesn't have to be a big deal about regulating the boards or censoring posts, etc.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can we move this discussion to the thread that tummyrumbles started? http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/169355-new-section-natural-long-term-ibs-symptom-cures/

Please let the original poster have their thread about what they want it to be about without being told they shouldn't post about short term or early success.

Most people aren't really reading all the other instructions we have up around here







People tend to post when they are excited and generally don't come back long after the excitement has wore off and they have moved on, but that is my experience.


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

First off I never stated this was a CURE. I only included information so that people could research the items I mentioned as it gave me "some relief" from my symptoms. My thread title was Parasite Cleanse HELPED my IBS I did not say cured.

I was posting on here as everyone was pretty understanding of this often embarrassing issue. Unfortunately I now see that this is not the case.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Frustrated-Gut, your post did get waylaid a bit. We're all excited when we discover something new and it's natural to want to share it. I understand SteveinAustin's frustration though. There's so much conflicting advice so which road do you take? Walnut drops or *honey in capsules*? Over the last few weeks I've been telling everyone how toxic wheat is then advising people to eat it when they get hungry. I have bi-polar IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I hid what seemed to be a spam post on this thread, we get a lot of spam, so I'll check it later to verify before wielding the ban hammer. You see something like that with commercial links hit the REPORT button and it helps us find it and get the people selling random stuff to desparate people off the board so real IBSers who really tried something can post.


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

I am posting a follow up since StenInAustin doesn't believe someone could find relief from what I mentioned in my first post.

I now believe my junk diagnosis of IBS was a lazy DR overlooking parasite/worms as what was causing my stomach issues that I lived with for 10 years.

Since my detox I feel wonderful, I have more energy, feel stronger and am more alert. My stomach is quiet with normal gut sounds, it doesn't bloat the instant I eat something, I do not have the same explosive gas I use to have. My BM have gone from D 5-15 times a day to semi-formed 2x a day. I took an Immodium one day last week and since then my BM are formed and still 2x a day.

I have been able to start eating raw vegetables, fruit, beef and a lot of things I haven't been able to eat in a long time. I even had chili last night which was hell on my stomach before and now there was no signs of any symptom I use to have.

If I was misdiagnoses as IBS (which is a junk diagnosis for when DR's don't know what to say because it's not a cancer, colitis, etc) then how many other people living with IBS have been misdiagnosed. I'm not in anyway saying this will work for everyone, only those who have a parasite/worm infection that haven't been told the possibility that parasites and worms could cause what you are feeling.

I encourage anyone with IBS to look into this as a possible cause for your symptoms. Do your research on the items I posted in my first post, research parasites/worms in humans and decide for yourself if you feel that it could be a possibility. I'm not selling anything so I have nothing to gain by people looking into the possibility it could be parasites and not IBS.

I lived with this for 10 years and was petrified to go out for dinners, go over to friends for dinners, go away on holidays or afraid to leave the house after I ate. If I can spare one or two people the same time and fear I went through, then good. I'm glad I could help.


----------

